# Husqvarna 365 mod question



## kevinmerchant (Sep 10, 2012)

Can any 365 be "changed" to the power of the 372 or is it just the x-torq. There seems to be 3 different models, the regular 365, the special, and the x-torq.
I currently have a 029 super which I believe is 56cc. Would I notice a big enough difference to the 70cc.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

While I cannot tell you if it is possible to upgrade your 365 to the power of a 372, I can tell you that you WOULD notice a difference going from 56cc to 72cc.  Just by the power at the bar alone.  Put a 28" bar/chain on a 56cc saw and try to run it through a big log once......it'll be draggin it's a$$.  Put that same bar/chain on a 72cc saw and go through the same log.  HUGE difference.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 10, 2012)

How many cc's is a 365?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

I betcha its 65cc.  I think he got his 5 and 6 backwards!  If that's the case, he's not going to see much of a difference........


----------



## smokinj (Sep 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I betcha its 65cc. I think he got his 5 and 6 backwards! If that's the case, he's not going to see much of a difference........


 
Never have really figure out the husky other than a 372,395,3120....


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Never have really figure out the husky other than a 372,395,3120....


 I'm newer to the Husky thing (still a Stihl guy at heart), but I think, as far as the 'newer' XP models are concerned, the last two digits of the model number is the CC of the saw (372XP is 72cc, 365 would be 65cc), not sure though.  I'll leave that to the Husqvarna experts!


----------



## Capt (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, the 365 is 65cc.  I have the 365 Special.  You can put a big bore kit on it to make it a 72cc.


----------



## mellow (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine runs great so I haven't felt the need to upgrade it to the 371 yet.   If it dies then I will look into it.  I bought mine rebuilt so it should last for a long time.

Thread on the big bore kit:  http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174937.htm

Kit:  http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=BBN 372


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm newer to the Husky thing (still a Stihl guy at heart), but I think, as far as the 'newer' XP models are concerned, the last two digits of the model number is the CC of the saw (372XP is 72cc, 365 would be 65cc), not sure though. I'll leave that to the Husqvarna experts!


 

Not to mention my 24yr old 288XPW @88cc's. I've even thought about putting a 95cc big bore kit in it in a couple yrs. Though with buying the parts first  & paying my local trusted shop the going hourly rate to install them - I'd probably be better off just to buy another saw. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Not to mention my 24yr old 288XPW @88cc's. I've even thought about putting a 95cc big bore kit in it in a couple yrs. Though with buying the parts first & paying my local trusted shop the going hourly rate to install them - I'd probably be better off just to buy another saw. Hmmmmmm....


 
Put her together yourself Thistle. Not a big deal @ all.
To the op, 56 to 70 cc is a whole different world. There is no replacement for displacement. A C


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 10, 2012)

372 top end is a direct bolt on. The 365 will already be a big difference from the 029.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

Do they make a big bore kit for the 372XP?  If so, what does that bump the CC up to?  Thinking about going all out on my XP this winter, but the way it's looking I'll be running the damm thing every weekend right through February!  Naw, I'll use one of the Stihl 041AV Supers.  They're still my favorite saw.....


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes baileys has a big bore..... takes it up to 75cc


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Yes baileys has a big bore..... takes it up to 75cc


 maybe I'll just get a woods port /squish band job on it.  3cc increase=not worth the dough.......


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd pass on the big bore kit also.....especially in favor a port job.

Mine has a ton of power and will pull a 32" bar. I'm going to send my 260 down to the builder this week.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 10, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> I'd pass on the big bore kit also.....especially in favor a port job.
> 
> Mine has a ton of power and will pull a 32" bar. I'm going to send my 260 down to the builder this week.


 I see Mastermind over at AS did your 372XP.  Whatcha have done to it?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 10, 2012)

029 Super to ANY pro class saw is going to be a noticeable difference.  Not just in power either.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I see Mastermind over at AS did your 372XP. Whatcha have done to it?


 
Woods port and a cut squish band. I highly recommend his work. Great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 11, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Woods port and a cut squish band. I highly recommend his work. Great guy to deal with as well.


yes I have been talking to him, I'm gonna have him do one of my 041AV Supers sometime this winter.  I've seen some of his before and after videos, and I'm impressed.....


----------



## kingquad (Sep 11, 2012)

If it's a regular 365 or a special, then it's a 65cc saw and requires a piston and cylinder swap.  If it's an x-torq, then it's a 70cc saw and requires the limiters to be removed from the transfer covers.  Either way, I think it's worth the upgrade.


----------



## kingquad (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a vid explaining the x-torq mod


----------



## mellow (Sep 11, 2012)

$150+labor  for 7cc's extra power.    Maybe I am missing something but at $21 per cc that seems pretty expensive.

I run a 20" bar on my 365 special and it runs like a ***** ape,   never really had the urge to plunk down that kinda dough to make it faster.


----------



## kingquad (Sep 11, 2012)

To anyone considering buying the 365xt, do it now.  Husqvarna has already raised the price $90.  Existing stock will be sold at $620 msrp.  All new stock is going out at $700+.


----------

